# Sms application comme textra



## Bou2 (25 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour 
Connaissez vous une application sms du style textra sur android.
Je recherche une application sms qui me permet de retarder l’envoi de sms de qq secondes pour corriger en cas d’erreur 

Merci bcp


----------



## MrTom (26 Décembre 2021)

Hello,

Tu ne peux pas modifier l'application qui envoie des SMS sur les iPhones.


----------



## Bou2 (26 Décembre 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Tu ne peux pas modifier l'application qui envoie des SMS sur les iPhones.


Dommage 
Merci pour la réponse 
Bonne soirée


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Décembre 2021)

Oui sur android, Textra est génial. Je l’ai un peu regretté au début de mon passage sur iPhone


----------

